# Packaging and shipping



## gfbl (Nov 26, 2008)

i need to get some speakers packaged and shipped from new york to miami, can anyone assist or know of anyone that can do it. much appreciated


----------



## ntimd8n-k5 (Nov 11, 2008)

How big are they? Some people use uship for bigger stuff. Never done it myself, just seen it done.


----------



## TrickyRicky (Apr 5, 2009)

There are some insulated foam bags available that take shape to the speakers to ensure proper padding on all sides.

Either that or mount them on a baffle board and lots of bubble wrap.


----------



## 2010hummerguy (Oct 7, 2009)

Pine crates, seran wrap, sheet foam and reliable freight service. Not cheap but safest way to do it for high dollar stuff.

Or rent a Suburban and buy a plane ticket. I've done that too


----------



## gfbl (Nov 26, 2008)

b&w 800's but its pickup only.i may have to do just that, take a flight and pack them myself if need be


----------



## Victor_inox (Apr 27, 2012)

gfbl said:


> b&w 800's but its pickup only.i may have to do just that, take a flight and pack them myself if need be


Safest way for sure. or bring it to ups and let them package it, document every scratch before.


----------

